# Campy Record 11 on SpideRing Crankset



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So I am considering building up a Cannondale frameset using Campagnolo Record 11 speed (mechanical, not electric) on a SpideRing crankset. Does anyone know whether Campy 11 speed derailleurs run smoothly on a SpideRing crankset?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

In response to my own post, and for the benefit of curious RBR members, the SpideRing in fact does accommodate smoothly a Campy Chorus 11-speed drive train.


----------

